# Prüfen ob Akku defekt



## mitchih (9 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe  ein Dell Latitude D830, bei Akkubetrieb ab ca. 78% geht er Immer aus.  

Vermute das der Akku hin ist. Wie kann ich dieses prüfen???


----------



## thomass5 (17 Juli 2009)

wenn Du XP hast, dann stell als Aktionen bei bestimmten Akkuladezuständen (Vorwarnung und Leermeldung) "keine Aktion" ein und auch keine Standby oder soetwas bei leerlauf. lass den Rechner laufen bis er ausgeht und dann lade ihn wieder voll und mach das Spiel nochmal. Damit könnte die Akkuanzeige wieder funktionieren 100-0% . Wenn dann die Laufzeit nicht den Erwartungen entspricht könnte er def. sein 
Bei Vista gibts ähnliche Einstellungen bei den Energieschemata.
Thomas


----------



## Proxy (17 Juli 2009)

Mach das ja nicht mit dem Akku auslutschen mit Windows hab mir damit meinen Akku mal Tiefendladen und der war hin er ging gar nicht mehr. Finger weg und kauf einen neuen kostet ja nicht die welt bzw. kauf glei einen neuen Laptop


----------



## edison (17 Juli 2009)

Was steht denn im Manual zur Akkukalibrierung?


----------



## thomass5 (18 Juli 2009)

Bei mir steht folgendes drinn:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00817650

deswegen auch mein obiges Post.
Thomas


----------

